# Finding the BP9?



## Vaison (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm interested in the BP9 but can't seem to find it anywhere. I realize that stores are having trouble keeping stock lately due to demand, but I don't see this pistol anywhere - not even on Gunbroker.


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

I too am looking into picking one of these up. I contacted Bersa and they said they were releasing their next run in March 2013. They will be dealer allocated at first.


----------

